# • swell.gr • Abarth 500 Esseesse Nanolex Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello all!

As soon as the owner of this fast little Abarth 500 Esseesse got it in his hands, he decided to bring it in for a correction/protection session as well as an interior detail and carpet cleaning.


















We move on to the interior. Started out with vac to collect dust and particles that were inside the car.










































Carpets were washed with Biobrisk and rinsed with a wet vac.








Leather was cleansed and nourished with Letherique Rejuvenator Oil & Pristine Clean.








All interior plastics were washed-rinsed, and then hydrated with the Swissvax Protecton Plastic Conditioner.
















After drying, we used the ozone generator for the interior to make sure that all odours were removed from the cabin.









































































Time for the exterior.

Paintwork was clayed with BH Medium clay to remove any surface contaminants.
Then used the PTG to take measurements.










































On to the correction... Here are some before and after shots, as well as some 50/50 before refining.


























































After polishing we took care of all the perpherals and protected the paintwork…
Glasses were deep cleaned with Nanolex Glass Polish and the windshield was sealed with Nanolex Ultra.
Tires were treated with Zaino Z16 and the few external trims with Αutofinesse Revive.
Exhausts cleansed with the Britemax twins.
The hood was sealed with Nanolex Premium Convertible Top Sealant.










Surface was cleansed with Nanolex Paint Cleaner Premium and then a layer of Nanolex Nanowax was applied with a DA.
Then Nanolex Paint Premium Spray Sealant was used, and it gave a nice gloss and depth to the paint.










Here are some final shots:

















































































































Thanks for reading this!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Not a fan of the two colours but you have done a great turnaround and it looks great in the finished pics


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice job Mike!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Pretty little gem this 500 Mike! :thumb:
Insane shine on the final results! :doublesho


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot mates


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Great looking 500. As said in other comments amazing finish!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work Mike and a great 2013 :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

What a cool little car! Top work Mike, she's a stunner!


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Looks great. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great..great work as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Mike


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks mint mike. Great job. 

Callum


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect work:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful finish and great job as always Mike!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

nice job


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice turnaround:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

the awesome little buddy in the best hands possible.I love your work mike.Well done mate


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you so much for your comments :thumb:


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Another great work from the neighbor 

I am curious about your garage flooring, isn't it slippery when wet mate?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work buddy


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice turnaround, which compounds and pads were used on the paint please, plus was the refining down by da or rotary, really great correction from yourself :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

The compound process was put through with Menzerna PO203S and light cut pad . I used Flex VRG as a polisher.


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Nice Little Car!!! Great Work....


----------

